
Fail Fast: A Startup Funding Manifesto - brm
http://gigaom.com/2009/01/11/fail-fast-a-startup-funding-manifesto/
======
russell
Take-away: Build on top of platforms and services so that you can prove your
idea quickly and inexpensively and fail while the investment is small. Use
Amazon, Google App Engine. Probably these are revolutionary ideas for most of
the world, but are pretty well known for HN readers.

